# Studies, Research, and Work



## sovram (Jan 20, 2013)

[I don't intend the poll to be marginalizing, someone speak up if you're bothered]

There might be a thread like this sitting around somewhere (I seem to recall one but there's no telling how long ago that was), but I'd like to see some discussion on this topic so here we go:

1) What are you studying (what degrees are you trying to earn)? If you're not a student at uni, but if you are planning on attending, what would you like to study?

2) If you are a student (or if you are at some independent research institution), what topic interests you enough to want to research it? Are you working on any research right now? Prospective research?

3) What would you like to do in terms of a career? If you're already doing that, what is it?

As for me:

I'm studying mathematics and computer science (B.S., Mathematics & B.S., Computer Science). I'd like to continue my education past undergraduate and earn a Ph.D., though I'm not sure in what exactly. I'm tempted to move out of the little formal sciences hole that I'm in and do something in the social sciences or maybe the humanities. I think linguistics would be great. Anthropology might be cool though I'm in an intro course right now and it seems a little cissexist-y. :/ (any advice on that?)

[cw: math nonsense] As for research, an intersection of neurology and mathematics has always been on the mind. I think at one point I was discussing with a professor some new way of looking at graphs to make looking at the absurd number of neurons in the human brain and studying the system as a whole a lot easier. However it seems we've moved on from that. I _believe_ I've been invited to work on a study with the same professor and a neurologist from the teaching hospital. It involves using signal processing with EEGs to play them as sound, and look, in real-time, for warning signs of things like seizures. Anyway, we'll see how that goes. I know very little about it as it is. I also want to do linguistics research araarrghghh. I know my anthropology professor is working on a dictionary of his native language (it's dying :<) but if I'm going to be working on the other thing. eh.

As for a career, I'll probably end up being faculty at a university somewhere! lawl i am boring


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm doing maths, currently studying for a masters. While the main reason I'm in education is for the education rather than to get a better job, I have some doubts about carrying on to do a PhD because I've heard they're terribly hard, so I think that'll depend on how confident I am when I get to that point.

There are lots of topics where I find the concept to be interesting but as has been the case so far, I always enjoy actually knowing about these things far less than when I was just thinking "yeah, that'd be cool!", so I'm not entirely confident there either. Especially considering some of the topics I'm interested in (eg topology) I've heard are some of _the_ hardest areas to go into.

I'm also doing a bit of comp sci on the side but it's mainly the theory, I didn't have the option to do a programming course which sucks. The sure-fire way to get better at programming was if I actually had something to program. I don't consider myself all too good at it and when I want to improve, I just spend all my time trying to think of something that would be challenging but not entirely out of my reach. :c

Also sometimes I regret not taking physics, because of its applications. I mean with the maths I'm doing now the subjects I enjoy the most are the pure ones. But I have a feeling that it's because any proofs are their own application if that makes sense. Knowing that if you have a map of the area around you then exactly one point on the map is in the exact same spot it's representing it interesting by itself. Whereas in the applied subjects I'm learning about, I do enjoy them but they're not entirely satisfying because any examples we're given are entirely hypothetical. So I've proved that a made up pendulum has a certain period - that's not interesting at all! If I were doing a subject like physics then I'd at least get to apply my knowledge outside of the exams to some extent.

What do I want to do as a career? _NO IDEA_.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm an English (Lit) student! I'm in third year of my degree, so I'll get my ordinary degree at the end of this year and my Honours at the end of fourth year. Assuming I pass my dissertation, that is!

I'm pretty interested in pursuing a Masters degree and ultimately a Ph.D., but I'm not quite sure what I'd want to focus on (other than I think I'd like poetry best)

Career? Ha ha ha_!_ If I still want to go ahead and earn a Ph.D. I think I would be happy teaching university-level classes, but if I don't decide to do that then I really don't know. I'd like to be a writer, but I don't have the actual drive required to finish novels and I can't write poetry (short stories I suppose I could do, but even then...). I suppose perhaps something in editing or the publishing industry in general would be interesting, if nothing else. Perhaps scriptwriting; I think I'd like being able to work within a team of writers and bounce around ideas, even if it's so the pressure of being the sole creator is lifted from my shoulders.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 21, 2013)

computer animation and special effects HAHA NO ESSAYS FOR ME 
instead there is feeling inferior about my art skills and creativity but whatevs, that's better than essays.

considering most of the reasons i came to uni again were things /other/ than "study something to get degree/good job later" it's pretty gosh darn great that i actually like this course and am actually good at it. i haven't been good at school since i was fucking 13.

as for careers i dunno yet, i'm only in my first year though so... 
being part of the animating team for cgi movies seems neat though


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 21, 2013)

> 1) What are you studying (what degrees are you trying to earn)? If you're not a student at uni, but if you are planning on attending, what would you like to study?


I'm taking a Creative Industries Bachelor with an Animation major! It's super fun and I've done pretty much all the boring compulsory classes now so I think the next two years of my degree are just really interesting classes (like Animation & Filmosophy which i get to take in like a month yessssss). I've done a year of 3D (using Maya and some Z-brush) and this year I'm doing digital video and 2D design practices. Probably I'll take videogame design and culture as a minor or a second major but i haven't really decided yet because I've just been doing animation/compulsory units so far.



> 2) If you are a student (or if you are at some independent research institution), what topic interests you enough to want to research it? Are you working on any research right now? Prospective research?


If I'm invited to do honours (which I hope I am because i kind of want to study forever) I think you're supposed to either undertake some kind of research thesis or teach. I don't think I'm a very good teacher so I'll probably do some kind of research but I'm not exactly sure what that'll be. 

I have a background in art and sometimes I wonder if I should be studying illustration too. :B maybe afterwards if i can swing it.



> 3) What would you like to do in terms of a career? If you're already doing that, what is it?


Well see the thing about a Creative Industries Bachelor is that it suggests there's an Industry because it has Industry in the title. I actually have no idea! Probably if I was going to work for the industry I'd do behind-the-scenes stuff for a studio here. I don't have anything like an animation reel set up so I'm not really sure where to go yet. I'd really be keen to do things like concept art or illustration for games or film or background scenes for 2D stuff. 3D modelling is really fun as well (3D animation makes me want to cry but i probably just need more practise). :o

Ideally I'd like to make my own shorts and publish them through something like YouTube and do everything myself, but I've got a long way to go to get to that point. right now i just make silly things in flash to amuse myself. :B Also I'd like to make comics at some point, but i really just need to get started on that and make more things. I mean it's not like a ~career~ probably it's just something i want to do.

i just want to do all the things okay


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm currently studying for a B.A. in Natural Sciences. Next year I will probably do an M.Sci. in History and Philosophy of Science. Yes, that's right: I'll have a bachelor of arts in a scientific subject and a master of sciences in a humanities subject.

Specifically, I'm a biologist interested in whole-animal biology. Beyond that I have no idea: the three fields that interest me currently are evo-devo, palaeontology, and evolutionary genetics, which are about as disparate as you can get. I've done/am doing research in the first two (over the summer I conducted a functional analysis of a Hox gene in a basal hexapod; currently I'm preparing and describing a sample of a Devonian fish from East Greenland).

I'm not sure what exactly I'll pursue next year; I'm probably more interested in the philosophy side of things, particularly in the realism/anti-realism debate. I'd also like to take a crack at methodology, which is unfortunately kind of unfashionable these days. But doing pure philosophy of science it's boring; you have to bring history into it to make it work.

I want to stay at university forever. I think I'd really enjoy and be quite good at teaching, so hopefully I can do a PhD and then find a university position somewhere. In a way I'd be perfectly happy to stay at Cambridge, because I really like the teaching style here and I'd like to experience it from the other end.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Planning on studying Biology and Anthropology undergrad, with the goal of being a paleoanthropologist. (Human evolution is fascinating!) I want to become a professor and maybe teach high school Bio after I retire.

Though I'm not in college yet, my magnet school makes us do research papers. In English we're starting one on Huckleberry Finn, but the main one I'm working on is about the effectiveness of anti-bullying campaigns. In case you're wondering, all signs point to "no".


----------



## Phantom (Jan 21, 2013)

sovram said:


> 1) What are you studying (what degrees are you trying to earn)? If you're not a student at uni, but if you are planning on attending, what would you like to study?


I haven't been to school in years.

I work full time as a contract security officer. I have one main account, but I do work specials like bouncing for parties/weddings/guarding pc/patrol/bodyguard work/special events. (Been doing this for three years now)

I also work as an EMT, though right now that's volunteer. In case people don't know what that is, an EMT is a Emergency Medical Technician, in some places called an ambulance tech. Right now I'm a bottom level EMT B, and it's really hard to find work. I plan to go back and get the qualifications to become a full paramedic.



sovram said:


> 2) If you are a student (or if you are at some independent research institution), what topic interests you enough to want to research it? Are you working on any research right now? Prospective research?


I've always been a huge religion nerd. It's just something I've always been interested in. There are no real jobs in that though.

I did take a Sociology class over the summer though.



sovram said:


> 3) What would you like to do in terms of a career? If you're already doing that, what is it?


I need a job that's active. I hate sitting at a desk twiddling my thumbs for hours. I need a workday that can vary from day to day, and give me some sense of accomplishment after each shift. 

Security works for me because I was originally in school for Law Enforcement, but I realized that it wasn't for me and wanted to be a paramedic. But by that point I'd spent all my money and couldn't go back for my full paramedic. Security at times can be exciting, with the right amount of day to day business to keep things structured. It's not what I want to do for the rest of my life, but it's something for now. So I'm volunteering as an EMT to hopefully ease the hiring process.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 21, 2013)

1. Currently studying my last year of media in upper secondary, and hoping to get into college for game design next year.
2. Like I said, I want to get into game design. It sounds fun to try!
3. My big dream is to be a game designer, or at least work with making video games, preferably the "creative"/design part. As for other things I would also like to do something with animation or illustration or something, but I'd need to get better at drawing. I think I'd do best in a job related to my interests... maybe it's hard, but it's what I want, and I'm prepared to follow my dreams!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 21, 2013)

Currently I'm studying for my B.S. in Physics. I do plan to get my Masters and Ph.D. after graduation. As to which specific field of physics interests me the most, I'm still undecided! I might study Nuclear Physics, but I also find Astrophysics to be very exciting.

My ideal job would be to work for a large research group. In the summer of next year, I may even have a chance to visit the CERN laboratories in Geneva. I would even be able to study there and do research as an undergrad :o


----------



## Datura (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm two years into my course for a B.A. in Urban Studies, with minors in both Geography and German. Urban Studies is a bit difficult to explain to people, so I always describe it as a combination of geography, sociology, political science, and history, all with a focus on cities and urban processes. I'm really happy with my program, especially because it focuses a lot on research methodology, and my career goal (for now) is to pursue graduate study and stay in academia.

Next year I'll be studying in Frankfurt am Main, where I hope to expose myself to different perspectives on urban issues. Right now most of my coursework is based solely on American cities, which only partially lines up with my research interests. In particular, I'm fascinated by European geography (especially the political geography of former Soviet states), social and environmental justice, German cities, geographic information systems, and the "urban crisis" facing many American cities. I hope my time abroad will give me inspiration for my Honors senior thesis, which will (likely) focus on public transportation in Germany. After that, I'd like to attend graduate school on the west coast and go for a Ph.D. in Geography. We'll see.

(Edit: Voted "Social sciences" in the poll, naturally.)


----------



## Eifie (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in my first year of study for a B.S. in computer science. I was planning to do a something in math as well, but everybunny scared me off from taking analysis so I took the less difficult first-year math course instead and it is so boring that I just never want to be in a math class again. Last semester I found true love in the greatness that is theory, which was cool and all, but I'm probably not going to end up focusing much on it because I don't really know what you could do with theory except academia and I don't think I'd be a very good academic. :( I guess I'll just end up in software engineering or something and quit school after getting my Bachelor's and try to love doing it for the rest of my life.

If I were capable, though, the idea of a university position has been sort of a thing at the back of my mind for a while. Teaching theory would be great.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jan 22, 2013)

I wish to attain some sort of degree relating to sport, but not in a physical aspect.  I've always been very interested in broadcasting and being a commentator but I've recently considered branching out.  Writing and general analysis would be fun, though I have thought about sports psychology.  I would like to do the studying in the states instead of Canada, as there is a lot more courses pertaining to my interests down there.

If I chose not to do something related to sports, I'd like something to do with biology or astronomy.  Biology has always been a favourite of mine when it comes to schoolwork, but I've yet to have enough interest in it to really pursue anything outside of the classroom.  I've always been a stargazer, but I know most careers in astronomy involve an awful lot of physics, which is my Achilles Heel.  I can do the simple stuff, but I know I'll be completely overwhelmed at a higher level.

Next year, my 11th grade year, I'll have my first real opportunity to take a specific path academically, and by then I hope to have narrowed down my options.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 22, 2013)

> 1) What are you studying (what degrees are you trying to earn)? If you're not a student at uni, but if you are planning on attending, what would you like to study?


I'm halfway through a B.A. in History. I'm almost 99% sure I want to do a Masters after I graduate, though I'm not sure what field of history I'd want to specialise in.



> 2) If you are a student (or if you are at some independent research institution), what topic interests you enough to want to research it? Are you working on any research right now? Prospective research?


I have to start drafting a dissertation proposal in the next few weeks. At the moment I'm leaning towards researching a period of first contact between a European and a non-European civilisation, with a focus on the point of view of the colonised peoples. It's probably just the sci-fi geek in me talking, but I find the idea of getting into the mentality of a society that's just encountered a vastly technologically-superior, aggressive invasion force to be fascinating. Ideally I'd like to do something on the Spanish conquest of the Aztecs, but the problem is that I can't speak a word of Spanish or Nahuatl, so most of the original source material would be inaccessible to me. More feasible alternatives would be to study the initial colonisation of Australia, New Zealand or North America, since there would be plenty of English-language source material. If I really wanted to push the boat out, I'd want to do something on German colonialism since afaik it's not something that's been given a lot of attention in the English-speaking world and I could probably muster enough German to understand the sources.



> 3) What would you like to do in terms of a career? If you're already doing that, what is it?


I want to become an academic. It's been a career that's appealed to me for a long time. I'm not so concerned about money, but writing papers and doing original research would be a way for me to leave a mark on the world, and I like that idea. Also, history is something that I just really enjoy, and have done since I was a kid! If I could spend the rest of my life studying it, I'd be happy.

The only problem is, I know for a fact that I would absolutely hate the teaching commitments that you really can't avoid as an academic. I'm not really that great at public speaking, and the impression I get from my lecturers is that they're frustrated with how feckless and unmotivated a growing minority of undergrads are these days. If I've spent a decade of my life learning how to become a historian, I wouldn't want to waste my time on some shitheaded teenagers who came to university simply to drink and fuck.



> Next year I will probably do an M.Sci. in History and Philosophy of Science.


They do an MSc in History of Science? I've done a couple of courses on the history of science (one on the 19th/20th centuries and another on medieval science) so that might be an option for my postgrad study, though I'd assume if it's an MSc you'd probably need a background in science rather than humanities...


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 22, 2013)

> They do an MSc in History of Science? I've done a couple of courses on the history of science (one on the 19th/20th centuries and another on medieval science) so that might be an option for my postgrad study, though I'd assume if it's an MSc you'd probably need a background in science rather than humanities...


Cambridge degree programs are bizarre.


----------



## Minish (Jan 22, 2013)

goldenquagsire said:


> More feasible alternatives would be to study the initial colonisation of Australia, New Zealand or North America, since there would be plenty of English-language source material.


Er, just remember that the English-language stuff is going to be the least trustworthy ...


----------



## Autumn (Jan 22, 2013)

sovram said:


> 1) What are you studying (what degrees are you trying to earn)? If you're not a student at uni, but if you are planning on attending, what would you like to study?


Pursuing a degree in music therapy. Whether or not I'll continue studying after getting my bachelor's, I don't know; it'll depend on how I'm feeling then.



> 2) If you are a student (or if you are at some independent research institution), what topic interests you enough to want to research it? Are you working on any research right now? Prospective research?


I'm also incredibly interested in the fields of psychology (sans music, I mean), as well as chemistry and environmental science, and music theory is my favorite thing.



> 3) What would you like to do in terms of a career? If you're already doing that, what is it?


Music therapy with children with developmental disabilities.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 22, 2013)

Minish said:


> Er, just remember that the English-language stuff is going to be the least trustworthy ...


Well duh. The problem is that most pre-colonial antipodean/north american societies were preliterate and didn't leave any written records for historians to use, and in any case said records would be a local language that I simply won't be able to learn in under a year. English-language records are going to be biased (though of course History 101: _all _documents are biased), but reading them between the lines is one of the best ways to learn about the perspective of the colonised peoples. There's also indigenous archaeological, artistic and oral culture evidence that would be useful, but especially for the undergraduate dissertation, written evidence is the key starting point.

In any case, from a feasibility point of view, English-language colonial records, diaries etc. are the most easily available source since they're likely to be stored in British archives. That's half the reason why I probably won't be able to do my dissertation on pre-Columbian Mexico: most of the sources are in Spanish or South American archives, which would be infeasible for me to visit (not to mention that I can't speak either Spanish or Nahautl - which is a shame, because there are written native accounts of colonisation as well as lots of nifty Aztec and Mayan codices from pretty soon after the Conquest which would be perfect for this kind of project. I really wish I wasn't so terrible at languages, I'd love to learn a pre-Columbian language).



> Cambridge degree programs are bizarre.


From what I've studied of the history of the university, Cambridge's academic syllabi have just been all over the place. Apparently they didn't start teaching science courses until several decades after the rest of the world??


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahahaha I love it when people say they're studying BS.



opaltiger said:


> currently I'm preparing and describing a sample of a Devonian fish from East Greenland).


The _best _fish.



Datura said:


> I'm really happy with my program, especially because it focuses a lot on research methodology


I'm really pleased for you but also DO NOT UNDERSTAND this at all. I dislike and am so, so bad at research methods. I just got my grade transcript for my MA course and I got 55/58/62 on the three research methods modules I did and 72/75/85 on the theoretical sociology modules. (as I understand it, if you're not familar with the UK university system that probably all sounds bad, but anything above a 70, especially in an essay-based subject, is really good)

Anyway, I've completed a BA and MA in Sociology (I got a high 2:1 and Merit respectively). I bloody love sociology, but I'm only any good at it in a theoretical way. Basically, I'm very good at critiquing what other people have done, but I kind of suck at actually doing anything myself. I picked Social Sciences on the poll, but I'm technically not a student anymore. I'm thinking about doing a PhD in the future, but I can't think of anything specific enough that I'm interested in dedicating 3+ years of my life to right now, as I said before I'm not very good at doing my own research, and I would really like to have some money to my name and leaving uni and joining the real world is the only realistic way of doing so.

Bits of sociology I particularly love are anything to do with inequality; the sociology of race, class, gender, sexuality and so on. I like reading about the social policy associated with the theories of these - eg. studying the sociology of race gives you a much better understanding of how racism is bad, but affects different groups of people in different ways, how racism can be defined multiple ways, how institutional racism works, how racism intersects with other forms of discrimination... but social policy looks at how society should go about trying to address these problems. I'm not especially good at it, but I love reading about it (and getting angry about it).

Christ knows what I'm going to do when I grow up though.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 23, 2013)

> From what I've studied of the history of the university, Cambridge's academic syllabi have just been all over the place. Apparently they didn't start teaching science courses until several decades after the rest of the world??


Er, not really. The Natural Sciences course dates to the mid-19th century. German universities (which were way ahead of everyone anyway) didn't _really_ start teaching science until the 1820s. Cambridge was a world leader in science by the 1890s.

(See! HPS is useful. :D)

They do seem to really like consolidating courses, though. I think they've thrown archaeology and anthropology in with politics, psychology, and sociology. Or something.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 23, 2013)

> Er, not really. The Natural Sciences course dates to the mid-19th century. German universities (which were way ahead of everyone anyway) didn’t really start teaching science until the 1820s. Cambridge was a world leader in science by the 1890s.


well yeah, that’s still several decades later. and the redbricks still had the advantage over oxbridge for practical/experimental science (especially chemistry) for quite a while. :p



> They do seem to really like consolidating courses, though. I think they’ve thrown archaeology and anthropology in with politics, psychology, and sociology. Or something.


dafuq? those disciplines all have completely different methodolgies and aims. I struggle to even understand how PPE is supposed to work as a coherent course, but archaeology and psychology? :/


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 23, 2013)

goldenquagsire said:


> well yeah, that’s still several decades later. and the redbricks still had the advantage over oxbridge for practical/experimental science (especially chemistry) for quite a while. :p


It's several decades later than the earliest science courses in Germany. That's not at all the same thing as several decades later than the rest of the world. Those courses were nothing like science courses as you'd think of them: they were optional, more hobby than academic discipline, and largely based on demonstration and, to an extent, showmanship. It's also worth noting that a lack of formal courses doesn't mean there was no science being taught. Darwin, for example, learned a great deal of geology and botany (mostly from open lecture series) despite studying theology.

Remember that the word 'scientist' wasn't coined until 1833 and wasn't used seriously until the 1840s, and scientific careers didn't really become commonplace until the end of the century.* I don't know much about chemistry in England in the 19th century (though to my knowledge neither Davy nor Dalton, the two chemists I can think of off-hand, were associated with universities?), but the Cavendish was one of the earliest laboratories in the country and was basically unrivalled in physics until the 1920s. (Biology, obviously, didn't really emerge as a distinct discipline until the first half of the 20th century, but the Cavendish has a reasonable claim to being the birthplace of modern molecular biology, too.)

Sorry, I don't mean to lecture. :D It's just not very often this knowledge comes in useful.

*Fun fact: after the publication of the Origin, Huxley used his friendship with Darwin as a springboard from which to push science as a viable career option.



> dafuq? those disciplines all have completely different methodolgies and aims. I struggle to even understand how PPE is supposed to work as a coherent course, but archaeology and psychology? :/


I think the idea is you can do a broad range of things if you like. You're only required to take courses in two or three of them, and from second year on you can specialise, that sort of thing. It's much like Natural Sciences, really; being able to take both physics and biology in first year is a bit bizarre, but I think it's better than how other unis do it.

ETA: I've just looked it up, out of curiosity. Apparently you do four courses in the first year (though for some there's more than one per discipline), then either one or two from second year onwards. In practice I think it's roughly how Scottish universities do it. (To clarify: your final degree would be a B.A. in Psychology, or whatever, not a B.A. in... Human, Political, and Social Studies, I think it's called. Much like my final degree will, specifically, be a B.A. in Zoology, not a B.A. in Natural Sciences.)


----------



## Espeon (Jan 24, 2013)

> 1) What are you studying (what degrees are you trying to earn)? If you're not a student at uni, but if you are planning on attending, what would you like to study?


I'm currently in my 2nd year of studying BioVeterinary science. Don't be fooled, it's not the full surgical degree but rather a combiation between Biology and Veterinary Science. We take a few modules from each course. After graduating I will have a BSc in BioVeterinary Science.



> 2) If you are a student (or if you are at some independent research institution), what topic interests you enough to want to research it? Are you working on any research right now? Prospective research?


I'm not actually very interested in this course as a course, really. The actual coruse content is fine but it's not the coruse I intended to initially study, being purely a back up choice. Being a little bit of a bitter person, I can't help but harbour a little bit of resentment towards my own course, even though it's a step in the right direction for me.

 I'm just getting through it so that I can move on to better things because it's a necessary step I need to take at this point. What really interests me is pure Veterinary Science (and in all honesty, I never really wanted to do any other degree). The idea of working in such a compassionate, challenging and changing career thrills me and I am really quite keen to finish this degree and grow much closer to it. (Provided everything goes well, of course).

Of the topics we currently do, pharmacology is very interesting – presumably because it's a lot more chemistry based than a lot of the other modules which we do. However, in the next semester we do get to do a module with some animal handling with rabbits, fish and birds (which may possibly include parrots) so, my favourite module might just shift.

We've not been asked to produce any form of research or disseration yet and I must say I'm not especially looking forwards to it.



> 3) What would you like to do in terms of a career? If you're already doing that, what is it?


Typically, when someone wants a degree in Veterinary Science/Medicine, they aspire to become a veterinary surgeon and I'm no exception to this. I'd really like to follow in the footsteps of an inspirational figure in my life and focus upon small animal orthopaedics and eventually become a surgeon at a 2nd opinion practice.


----------

